# Hello



## Ashley Challis (Sep 21, 2011)

HI there,

I'm Ashley Challis, Lodge Sylvania Sydney Australia. I have done 18 degrees and I'm 36 years old. In the mystical side of Freemasonry is what I like the most, for example reason, logic and intuitive knowing and how to get it. (a proper knowledge of symbols in a split second illuminates the unconscious mind) the moral instruction given by Freemasonry is beyond reproach but I see the ritual as a bridge from one perception to another. I'm also a member of A.M.O.R.C. and find their Golden Dawn & middle pillar system of enlightenment helps too. All this is on youtube or drop me a email challisashley@yahoo.com If you can letter or 1/2 it I will tell you more. Happy have we met.

Ash.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome brother.


----------



## Ashley Challis (Oct 22, 2011)

Thankyou, your welcome has encouraged me to post more threads, I'll try not offend anyone with some of the esoteric things I like to say. Google search keith King Freemason for top Masonic imformation.

Kind regards Ashley Challis.


----------



## khilles (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

